# crow mp3's



## Slayer_54

anybody know where i can find some crow mp3's?


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

http://www.western-rivers.com/downloads.html


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Slayer,

All Predator calls, F&T Furharvesters Trading Post and FoxPro have crow calls in cd format.

Bob A.


----------



## Bgunit68

I have a FoxPro FX5. The remote has 4 presets on it. The best 4 that they sell are two from FoxPro which are the dying crow and crow fight. The other two are Bob Aronsohn's sold through FoxPro which are Adult Crow Distress and fighting call. I have called birds in with all the calls but those 4 work the best. I started with the FX3 but I purchased so many coyote and crow calls I had to reprogram it all the time so I upgraded to the FX5. FoxPro, in my opinion, makes the best caller on the market. With using just the front horn we can call crows in from a distance over 400 yards. We built a blind on the edge of a field about 200 yards form their fly way. We set up 14 decoys and a MoJo Crow. As soon as we see them in the fly way we'll hit the caller and pick a few off. After we shot 3 or 4 we'll go out and take a small y shaped stick prop their heads up and make the dead birds into decoys. When we're done we'll pile them up about 60 yards away in the woods. Every weekend we come back all that's left is a pile of bones and a few feathers. I don't know where they're going but all the hawks and yotes in the area have been getting a lot fatter. We walked in one day and there were 3 hawks sitting on the pile eating. I haven't gone out this year because we're still in deer season here but as soon as deer is over we start coyote and crow. We have been getting around 40 to 50 crows on a weekend. Our best was 71 in two days.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Mark,

I wish I had a dollar for every crow I've killed over those calls! They have served me very well over the past four decades.

Hey, if you want to see some action photos of crow hunting go to www.gofoxpro.com and when you get to the Home Page click onto where it says "Community" then click onto "Photo Gallery" if you want to look at all my crow hunting photos over at FoxPro just click onto where it says "Field Staff Bob Aronsohn"

Have a safe holiday season.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Bgunit68

Nice Pics. Looks like beautiful land to hunt too. The two best photos, in my opinion, are the one of the blind with the two cases of shells and the one with all the spent hulls on the ground. I would love to get the Snow Crow but it's not in the budget for a while. But I'm a big fan of FoxPro. The have great customer service. When I upgraded to the FX5 it took about a week total to get it back. There was an issue with the remote so I had to send that back and I got that back within 3 days.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Mark,

I posted some good action photos over at Foxpro this fall. One photo was a field hunt with 319 crows on the ground. There is one photo of a very nice "Piebald" crow (more than just one color) that is also under "Bob Aronsohn Field Staff"

Good Hunting!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## chase870

does anybody know if there is a way to get the origional Jonny Stewart calls on mp3 so I can put them in a western rivers call


----------



## somdshootnet

We just recently release our newest crow call cd. If you have any interest in using a CD, it might be of some value to you


----------



## chase870

how does it stack up to the origional johny stewart sounds?


----------



## somdshootnet

The original Johnny Stewart classics are great. Our studio mixing allows us to create more active social group calling making for a better attention getting recording. After several years of using the old standards in crow calling technology, we found that there is just not enough action on the old recordings to get the crows "fired up" you might say. The old recordings simply gave the crows something find an investigative interest in, but, the old recordings would not make them aggressive.


----------



## chase870

Does your new recordings make them aggressive and come to the call better? The only time I ever seem to have trouble with the old calls is if the birds have been hunted and are call shy


----------



## Stinky Findings

Counting Crowsmight have some mp3's out lol


----------



## Rickinator

*you people actually hunt crows? what a bunch of retarded inbred ******* f ucking idiots.*


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Rick,

Why don't you get a life and go bother someone else.

Bob A.


----------



## Vernon.Miller

Rick,

you joined to actually say that? (Joined at 10:55, posted remark at 11:06, by the way thats pretty slow for creating a user account) It would appear to many as though you are missing the portion of your body that the Cranium protects.... Have you heard of Varmint hunting? It is this thing people do to reduce the population of a certain species in an attempt to aid the survival of other animals, of land in the case of certain species.

It would probably be preferred if you read the guide lines for this site.... Your language is sub par for calling others names..


----------

